# Leatt 3DF AirFit vs Fox Titan Jacket: Anyone with hands on experience with both?



## mclaughlin006 (Sep 25, 2014)

I just ordered a Fox Titan Sport Jacket, mostly based on the incredibly positive reviews that it had, across multiple sites. 

After ordering it, I ran across the Leatt 3DF AirFit Body Protector. Love the way it looks, and it seems less bulky than the Titan, just by appearance. I like that it's designed to work with the Leatt neck braces, should I decide to get one of those in the future. 

The Fox Titan is pretty comfortable, nice air flow, and is very adjustable. It looks really nice, and I could be happy with it, if I had to keep it. 

My question is, has anyone worn both of these? If so, which did you like better? The only advantage I see that the Fox Titan has is the kidney protection in the elastic belt, which the 3DF doesn't have.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## ymiller996 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have the Leatt Body protector adventure, which is very similar to the fox titan in that its hard armour vs soft. Like the Leatt you mentioned, it works with their neck braces, but has a kidney belt like the fox. 

I rented a fox titan once and felt it was a good suit, only issue I had in a crash was the placement of the forearm strap it allows the pad to be shoved up your arm, so I ended up with a tone of rash. The Leatt's strap is lower on the forearm, so it stays in place better, but main reason I went with the Leatt was for neck brace compatability.

good luck


----------

